# decipher serial 1954 Murray Lemans?



## Tommycochran (Nov 13, 2013)

Cleaning up my father in laws old bike from when he was a kid. Model #MO45442-12k4513873.
I am confused by the #, from my understanding K means 1954 but, should it be at the beginning where the M is? 
Also, until 1965 I thought the "MO" was followed for the 60 up, I.e. MO5 is 1965 and so on.  If following that code my bike would be April 5, 1944 and the 2nd made in production that day, this would be unlikely because of the war. If following the pre 1965 coding my bike would be what? I see that K means 1954 and there is a number series's in the serial number of 54 also but not next to each other. Does anyone here know how to decipher my ser. #? Pictures make me believe it is a Lemans.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 13, 2013)

MO means Murray of Ohio who was the maker of the bike.  Roger


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 14, 2013)

Post some pics, sometimes a bike comes along that just doesn't match up to typical numbering! By the way, MO-K would be 1946, the list in the murray serial # thread was guesstimates on the older #'s. A reprint of a 1959 Western Auto parts manual has revealed the actual letter dates from 1937-59. Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mungthetard (Nov 14, 2013)

*Pics*

I would like to see this bike post sum pics please


----------

